# DIY Pipe tampers



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like to turn out a few pipe tampers and was wondering if anyone knew of a source for kits exists. Primarily the metal hardware with poker. If not I am open to suggestions. Thanks


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

scrap metal and a metal lathe. the metal lathe will set you back about 600$ though.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

letsgomountaineers said:


> scrap metal and a metal lathe. the metal lathe will set you back about 600$ though.


I do have a wood lathe and was planning on making the tampers from wood or acrylic blanks. Was just looking for the metal parts in form of a kit or ideas on substitutes.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

VFD421 said:


> I do have a wood lathe and was planning on making the tampers from wood or acrylic blanks. Was just looking for the metal parts in form of a kit or ideas on substitutes.


Are you looking to do something along these lines?

If so, maybe you could fabricate the poker from a czech pipe tool or a pipe nail?

Are you thinking of using a fountain pen blank?

Either way, post a how to when you get it figured out. I am getting a wood lathe this summer and would love to turn a tamper. 

-Tyler


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

4' dowel rod - $2 
Used .44 cal brass - free 
Epoxy / JB Weld / Etc - $2

Cut dowel into 16, 3" lengths. Apply dab of adhesive, insert into .44 case. 

Ta-da! Tampers for about $0.25 each.

Really, you can make do with no fancy .44 case and cut these to 2" for under $0.10 tampers.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Are you looking to do something along these lines?
> 
> If so, maybe you could fabricate the poker from a czech pipe tool or a pipe nail?
> 
> ...


Yes, something like that, with perhaps a pen blank. thanks



paperairplane said:


> 4' dowel rod - $2
> Used .44 cal brass - free
> Epoxy / JB Weld / Etc - $2
> 
> ...


Great idea, cheap and easy and I can practice my turning skills. Thanks


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Are you looking to do something along these lines?
> 
> If so, maybe you could fabricate the poker from a czech pipe tool or a pipe nail?
> 
> ...


Wow! Those bad boys are pricey! They are nice though.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

May have to do a little search, but there was someone on here (CS) that made some tampers--heavy brass--no reamer or poker on them, but work wonderfully for tamping!


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> May have to do a little search, but there was someone on here (CS) that made some tampers--heavy brass--no reamer or poker on them, but work wonderfully for tamping!


I did a search and found them. Talk about heavy duty, but very nice. Thanks


----------



## azff (Feb 4, 2009)

Another idea for a DIY tamper is to use the end of an antler. I had some shed antlers that I found while hunting that weren't anything special, so I cut about 3 inches off the tip of one and sanded the blunt end. a Little brown shoe polish and wax and you have a cool rustic tamper with a built in pointy end for a semi-poker.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas, someday when it warms up and I can get out to the garage I can try some of them. :yo:


----------

